# lulu



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

I know ya'll all are going to laugh.... but I was fishing the lulu a week ago
and like a dummy I put my anchor down. yep ya'll guest it I got it stuck
and had to cut my rode. if any of ya'll are diving and get it I would pay to have it back its a lewmar anchor on 15' of g4 chain. I know this is a long shot but I use to dive and would have jumped at a chance to make a little money. anyway thanks for all ya'lls help.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

This video was shot a week ago on the LuLu. You can see a bunch of anchor rope piled up as the divers approach the wreck. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/diving-lulu-3-22-a-318314/

https://vimeo.com/89877734?utm_sour...3MGJhNTUwfDI2MjEzNTE2fDEzOTU2MzAzNDh8NzcwMQ==


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What you fisherman should do is put you phone number on the anchors with permanent ink. I have found anchors with numbers on them and the owners usually rewarded more than I would have asked for. Besides there is no law against charging a recovery fee for your troubles.


----------

